# Apple iMac G5 auseinandernehmen/öffnen



## MG42 (12. April 2011)

*Apple iMac G5 auseinandernehmen/öffnen*

Hallo, ich bin grade in Leipzig und muss einen 2004er Appel iMac G(ay) 5 auseinandernehmen bzw. nur die Harddisk entfernen (Weil da halt noch einige wichtige Sachen draufsind).
Beim ersten drüberschauen habe ich auf der Unterseite ein Lüftungsgitter entdeckt, das auf linker und rechter Seite mit jeweils einer Kreuzschlitz fixiert ist. Da ich noch nie so ein (!!!) Teil auseinandergebaut hab, wollte ich mich von vorneherein absichern, weil falls dieses Ding noch reparierbar ist Gewährleistung / Garantie ist ja schon länger nicht mehr, was ich aber nicht glaube.
In ung. ner Stunde hab ich die Möglichkeit das Ding auszuschlachten bzw. zu öffnen, bis dahin wäre es gut, wenn ich nicht wie der Ochs vorm Berg steh, bzw. weiß wie man das Höllending öffnet.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## DAEF13 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Apple iMac G5 auseinandernehmen/öffnen*

du weißt also nicht, wie du das Gehäuse öffnest?
Auf der Rückseite ist ein Hebel. den du nach oben klappen musst. Danach kannst du die rechte Seitenwand entfernen.
Die Festplatte(n) liegen soweit ich weiß hinter dem DVD Laufwerk, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht mehr


----------



## bingo88 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Apple iMac G5 auseinandernehmen/öffnen*

Es geht doch um nen iMac, oder? Also kein Tower-Mac?
Schau hier mal: iMac G5 17" Model A1058 Hard Drive Replacement - iFixit
Musst evtl. nen anderes Modell wählen (20er etc.), habe jetzt mal einen 17er ausgewählt.


----------



## MG42 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Apple iMac G5 auseinandernehmen/öffnen*

Das ganze Ding ist schon offe n, und zwar einfacher als ich dachte . Laut Besitzer dieses Teils hat es einen Knall getan und das Ding war sofort aus... Ich schätze mal das liegt an dem Netzteil, ich hab jetzt noch  Augenkrätze, Aussen hui, innen Pfui, sah zwar ordentlich aus, aber als ich extra noch einen Connector von dem auf dem Festplattenkäfig befindlichen Apple-Control Chip hab ich mir irgendwie gedacht, dass falls ich da eine andere HDD einbaue oder dieser getrennt ist, der Mac falls er noch funktionstüchtig wäre nicht starten würde.. oder so, würde nur gerne wissen, was der Mist da soll.

PS: Der/Die MacBook Pro ist echtl cool, von dem ich aus grad schreibe, aber von diesen dämlichen Screen-Top auf Mobil-Hardware bestehenden Kistchen frag ich mich echt, wie man sich sowas antuen kann.


----------



## norse (12. April 2011)

*AW: Apple iMac G5 auseinandernehmen/öffnen*

hab grad nicht viel zeit aber vlt wird dir das helfen:
Mac Repair - iFixit


----------

